# English Speaking Lawyers in Lanzarote



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

This is actually on behalf of my my parents, who are now looking to buy in Lanzarote! 

Obviously since I've been in Spain for ages and speak Spanish, I can help them a lot, but in order make sure that they can communicate directly with their lawyer, they're looking for recommendations of trustworthy and helpful English speaking lawyers in the Canaries, especially on Lanzarote.

Has anyone bought something there are had a good experience? Or any nationwide companies who also work out there? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JulyB said:


> This is actually on behalf of my my parents, who are now looking to buy in Lanzarote!
> 
> Obviously since I've been in Spain for ages and speak Spanish, I can help them a lot, but in order make sure that they can communicate directly with their lawyer, they're looking for recommendations of trustworthy and helpful English speaking lawyers in the Canaries, especially on Lanzarote.
> 
> Has anyone bought something there are had a good experience? Or any nationwide companies who also work out there? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


My suggestion would be to find a GOOD lawyer - if they speak English then great. If not, take an interpreter.


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> My suggestion would be to find a GOOD lawyer - if they speak English then great. If not, take an interpreter.


Of course that's a good idea. A good lawyer is the most important thing. I can translate for them if necessary. 

However, if anyone know of someone who is both good and has some knowledge of English, that would be even better. You might as well try to get _ everything_ you want at first and then work backwards!

It's not laziness - they live in the UK and have only just started learning Spanish (although they're very keen and are trying hard), but it's at the '¿Dónde está la biblioteca?' stage at the moment and they'd like to be able to communicate, at least to some extent, on their own and with some flexibility - since I'm busy working here and an interpreter can't be there for you all the time.

Plus in the Canaries, knowledge of English is pretty common, so I'm still hoping to be able to find what they need. You never know if you don't try.


----------

